# convertible pump grommets



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

ok, so how the fu*k do you seat these bastards?

is there any reason i can't just go buy a bolt, nut, washers and maybe an o-ring for vibration absorption and bolt the damn pump in? i just spent about an hour trying soap, oil, wd40 and grease to try and push the damn things in place and the thing just WOULD NOT SEAT.

someone say hardware's a viable solution, i hate these fu#king grommets!!!


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Your talking about the rubber insulator's? I am assuming you are trying to press in new ones on the pump? If so, wd40, a small flat head screw driver, some Frank Sinatra and a 2 vodka cocktails of your choice.

For it to really insulate against sound it needs to have no metal to metal contact between the pump and the body. That means inside the bolt holes also. I would think anyway you can get some rubber to fill those holes, keep the body and pump apart, and still be able to holed down the pump relatively tight, should be fine if you have given up on the stock insulators.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

i've got that vinyl tool dip stuff. figured i could soak my hardware in that and tighten it all down. i'm going to give the grommets/insulators another go, but man those are some stubborn SOB's


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

The points might go thru with a big Phillips but not so big as to take up all the room for them to slide thru the holes with some one on the bottom side also might help with some pliers and or flat head screw driver.

Here is a cool site for tops
1968-72 Pontiac GTO Convertible Tops and Convertible Top Parts


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

how many people can fit in the trunk of a 68 A-body...stay tuned :lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

likethat pretty much nailed it. Dish soap for the grommet, grain alcohol for the grom-ee, and some easy listening. Also, having fingertips as strong as a valve spring compressor helps.


----------



## chin (Jan 5, 2011)

I broke all of my grommets when I took my pump off and just used the broken piece and some quarter inch bolts to hook her back up. Worked pretty good.


----------

